
Five ways to lie with charts - rgun
http://nautil.us/issue/19/illusions/five-ways-to-lie-with-charts
======
wsc981
There's a well-regarded book on this matter that I still hope to read someday
"How To Lie With Statistics":
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Lie_with_Statistics](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Lie_with_Statistics)

Ah, just discovered the book can be read for free online:
[https://archive.org/details/HowToLieWithStatistics](https://archive.org/details/HowToLieWithStatistics)

